# Hel with rehearsal room, but in silence (headphones). Zimbloth and James come in



## skinhead (Jan 21, 2008)

I had an idea some time ago while I was listening Tiesto. 

I want to make a rehearsal room but that all the guys can listen the mix via headphones.

My idea was something like this.

Schem







The guitars:

The other guitarist has a digitech RP effect processor, which is going to go to the PA.

I'm going to connect my guitar to the POD XT and then go to the PA.

The bass will go direct to the PA, or maybe we can buy a Vamp or a processor like that.

I'm thinking about the drums. My original idea was to make a silence drum and trigger it, send that signal to the PC and use the DFH sounds. Then send the signal to the PA. How could I do this?

But I don't know if that will work. Maybe it will be easier to create the patterns with cubase, and send the signal to the PA. And in that case, the drummer must play the pattern on the silence drum (no triggered) following the pattern. 

The voice goes through the mic to the PA.

Then, I want to listen all via headphones. So I'll need 4 or 5 headphones, one for each one. But the PA exit doesn't has that number of exits connections. So I'll need a headphone's amplifier. 

I want to know what do I need to use this system and if it's comfortable.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## keithb (Jan 21, 2008)

For drums, you may want to look into an electronic drumset, although that won't be completely silent, as you'll still be banging on things.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 21, 2008)

keithb said:


> For drums, you may want to look into an electronic drumset, although that won't be completely silent, as you'll still be banging on things.



Yeah, I know it will not be total silent. But that's not a problem, it's not that loud.

If I get an electronic drumset, how could I use DFH sounds?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 21, 2008)

MIDI out of the electronic drums into the computer running Toontracks new program that plays the DKFS sounds from midi triggers. Check out toontrack.com


----------



## skinhead (Jan 21, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> MIDI out of the electronic drums into the computer running Toontracks new program that plays the DKFS sounds from midi triggers. Check out toontrack.com



Can you explain a bit more about it? How to run MIDI and which one is the soft.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 21, 2008)

Denmark Productions,Your Full Time Facility Open 7 Days a Week

try emailing the guy at this website, his recording studio has that exact idea in mind, hear your gear but only through headphones.

he can tell u the simplest way to do it for your jam space, just tell him what u are looking for and he can guide you.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 23, 2008)

With schem


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 24, 2008)

that´s exactly the same idea as i´ve had with my band, but we´re probably not going to do it, because of the costs of getting a headphone amplifier and the actual headphones...

also, be sure to use a stereo mixing board to put the signals into, as everything sounds better in stereo


----------



## Apophis (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting awesome idea


----------



## Jason (Jan 24, 2008)

If you don't have the big bucks for the e-kit, get some mesh practice heads for the kit and trigger them and you can use DKFH  Only thing would be using e-cymbals or real ones.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> If you don't have the big bucks for the e-kit, get some mesh practice heads for the kit and trigger them and you can use DKFH  Only thing would be using e-cymbals or real ones.



I'm doing that. Here I found a guy that makes triggers for 5 dollars each one. The problem is that I need a module =.

For the moment maybe I'll create the drums in cubase and plug it to the PA.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 1, 2008)

Alot of bands practice like this!

We've been thinking about doing it for sometime, i know the sikth guys practice like this alot.


----------



## Deschain (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey there, me and my drummer have been talking about doing this for some time. I was just wondering, would you need an actual drum module or can you have the triggered pads go straight into e.g a firepod and then into dfhs?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 4, 2008)

You would need an interface with a lot of inputs if that's even possible. Minimum 5 just for the kit, then minimum 3 for cymbals, and your foot controller for your hats is going to be a problem then as well, might need another one for that, and then find out how to work it in software.


----------



## Deschain (Feb 4, 2008)

firepod has 10 in......that would be plenty really.

ACTUALLY, it only has eight doesn't it. lame.

Does anybody have any suggestions for an interface that could do the whole kit AND maybe a singer and guitar. I've just been looking at loads on thomann and don't know what I'm looking for really. I guess, cheap but good. If thats possible??


----------

